# S7 DALI Gateway mit Bibilothek für S7 1200/300/400



## DKemme (10 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bieten ein S7- DALI Gateway mit  einer Bibliothek für S7 1200, 300 und 400 an. Bei Interesse stehe ich gerne mit weiteren  Infos zur Verfügung. Oder einfach mal hier schauen: www.nft-systeme.de.

Schönen Gruß

Daniel Kemme                 


NFT Automatisierungssysteme GmbH
Tel. 05451-5445-23
daniel.kemme@nft-systeme.de


----------



## vollmi (27 Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade das Gateway zugelegt. Und muss sagen gutes wirklich einfach anzusprechendes Teil.

Okay mitgelieferte Bibliothek ist jetzt etwas viel versprochen. Das ist nur ein einfaches Beispielprojekt wie man per P_SEND und P_RCV das 3 Byte Telegramm losschickt.

Toll wäre eine echte Bibliothek mit fertigen Bausteinen die schon die Teilnehmerkonfiguration, Gruppenzuordnung etc. vorbereitet haben. Das man die entsprechenden Funktionen nicht selbst programmieren muss. Trotzdem das Produkt ist toll und bietet das was es verspricht.

mfG René


----------



## IBFS (27 Juni 2013)

Ich will ja niemanden zu nahe treten, aber die Anleitung ist ein Witz:

http://www.nft-systeme.de/s7-dali-gateway-techn-datenblatt.pdf

die ist viel zu kurz. Kein Revisionsstand, kein Ersteller usw. 

Die Firma hat zwar duzende Zertifikate, aber Dokus sind nicht
deren Leidenschaft. 

Wie soll man ein Produkt evaluieren mit so dünnen Infos.


----------



## vollmi (27 Juni 2013)

Der Witz ist, dass das garnicht die anleitung ist. Okay die Steckerbelegung ist da drauf, aber wieso sie die Adressbelegung was alles übertragen werden kann nicht online verfügbar machen. Mit der CD kommt die Schnittstellenbeschreibung per PDF.

Das Ding macht zwar was es soll. die Beschreibung das Beispielprogramm die nicht vorhandene Bibliothek ist IMHO auch etwas wenig für den doch nicht kleinen Preis.

Aber es macht seinen Job und das war wofür ich es brauchte. Eine schnelle günstige Dali Anbindung an eine schon vorhandene S7.

mfG René


----------



## IBFS (27 Juni 2013)

Ich kaufe Technik nur noch, wenn ich vorab die komplette Anleitung lesen kann.

So eine Infoseite:  http://www.knx-gebaeudesysteme.de/s...BB_ibus_KNX/_HTML/product_2CDG110026R0011.htm

So sieht ein Infoblatt aus:  http://www.knx-gebaeudesysteme.de/s...EINZELN/DGS_11_TD_DE_V1-0_2CDC507062D0101.PDF

So eine Anleitung:  http://www.knx-gebaeudesysteme.de/s...UECHER/DGS_11_PH_DE_V1-5_2CDC507065D0101N.PDF

Da bin ich etwas verwöhnt!   ;-)


----------



## vollmi (27 Juni 2013)

Also ich find die KNX Anleitungen auch etwas mager.
Und wer braucht Notizfreiseiten in einer PDF Bedienungsanleitung?

Loytec gibt sich da viel mehr Mühe:
LDali Bedienungsanleitung


----------



## IBFS (27 Juni 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Also ich find die KNX Anleitungen auch etwas mager.



116 Seiten sind bei dir mager  *grübel*


----------



## DKemme (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen zu unserem S7- DALI Gateway. Vor allem die kritischen Hinweise und Anregungen werden wir genau unter die Lupe nehmen und die notwendigen Optimierungen anstoßen. Wenn es weitere (konstruktive) Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt, immer her damit. Wir arbeiten laufend an der Optimierung unserer Produkte und Dienstleistungen. 

Für alle Fragen rund um unser S7- DALI Gateway stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Schöne Grüße aus Ibbenbüren!

Daniel Kemme 



P.S. In Kürze kommt unser S7- DALI Gateway mit Ethernet Schnittstelle auf den Markt. Bei Interesse und/oder Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.   



NFT Automatisierungssysteme GmbH
Tel. 05451-5445-23
daniel.kemme@nft-systeme.de


----------



## IBFS (16 Oktober 2013)

@DKemme 
Auch wenn es kleinlich erscheint, schon damit ihre eure eigenen Dokumente unterscheiden könnt
und der Kunde den Aktualisierungsstand erkennen kann ist generell ein ganz kleiner Datumsvermerkt
so in der Art -  10/2013 - sinnvoll.  Ansonsten ist das Infoblatt schon sehr informativ.

http://www.nft-systeme.de/s7-dali-gateway-ethernet-produktblatt.pdf


----------



## RONIN (20 Februar 2014)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich hab gestern auch so ein Ding auf den Tisch gelegt bekommen.

So mit den Worten ... "Mach einfach mal" ... *seufz*


----------



## vollmi (20 Februar 2014)

Also auf tia könnt ich dir mal mein ambilightproggi geben. Was einfaches. Soll täglich drei dimstufen an drei verschiedene id senden. Um an einem kreisel verschiedene farben an led scheinwerfer zu senden. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RONIN (20 Februar 2014)

Noch hab ich mich nicht mit dem Gerät befasst, aber wenn die Doku bzw. die Bibliothek wirklich so mau ist könnt's unerfreulich werden.
Ist auch mein erstes Zusammentreffen mit DALI.

Ich hab eigentlich auch nur Lampen zu dimmen, also muss ich zugeben das ich deinen Vorschlag schon reizend finde.


----------



## the_elk (29 August 2016)

Hi,

ich bin auch gerade dabei das S7-DALI-Gateway über Ethernet an einer 315-2 PN/DP in Betrieb zu nehmen. Ich habe es soweit am laufen, dass ich die Lampen ansteuern kann.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich die Ansteuerung der einezelnen DALI-Befehle umsetzen soll. Es könnte ja während eines Lesebefehls, der über mehrere Zyklen läuft, ein Lichttaster betätigt wird und mir der Befehl dann dazwischen funkt. Sollte man hier ein FIFO dazwischen hängen, oder wie habt ihr das gelöst? Vielleicht hat mir ja jemand ein kleines Beispiel.

Gruß

the_elk


----------



## the_elk (30 August 2016)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass das hier das Werbungsforum ist. Ich habe deswegen einen extra Thread für meine Frage erstellt.

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/83848-s7-dali-gateway-ansteuerung.html#post630759


----------

